# Mark Jackson...



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

I was listening to ESPN radio the other day and they were mentioning he probably will be released my Denver...at the sametime Donnie Walsh was hinting at bringing him in to backup Tinsley. IMO, if Jackson would accept an lower salary it would be great to have him here. They have been mentioning that he wants to coach...and this would be a great oppurtunity for him to play a key back up role and be a guard coach as well.....not to mention his veteran experience on the bench.


----------



## GOD LOVES ME MORE THAN U (Jul 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me, and Im sure Mark wouldnt mind playing with the Pacers again.


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

It would be good he could help out Tinsley.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing. I wouldn't be surprised to see him back in Indiana....


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

If that is true, Jackson would return to 3 of his teams. He returned to the Knicks last year, he returned to Denver in the trade that just happened, and there are rumors that he is returning to Indiana. That's freaky.


----------



## GOD LOVES ME MORE THAN U (Jul 1, 2002)

Mark Jacksons Career:

Knicks
Clippers
Pacers
Nuggets 
Pacers again
Raptors
Knicks again
Nuggets again
Pacers AGAIN!?????

G whiz, he gets around. Has anyone else in the history of the NBA been as many as 3 teams twice?


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

of all the vets out there. he is definitely the one to go for, we know the guy's a team player who won't do the childish b.s. and knows how to play with reggie, not to mention i'm sure he could help jamal. if he can be gotten, then the pacers should get him him.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

*yes*

he can help mature tinsley,and with another great pg in the lineup its almost a guarantee we make it to the finals. we have so much depth!


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

He would be good but he is not supposed to come cheap but we nned someone cheap.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

The Pacers have been missing a pint guard since Mark Jackson left.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

what about tinsley he was great last year


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

He was good the first half of the year but he was erratic and he hit that 40 game brick wall that rookies run into. He never recovered. Then he played like sh it in the playoffs. 

What I meant was we weant to the Finals with Mark Jackson. He leaves and we get eliminated in the first round twice in a row.:sigh:


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

you also have to think about the other players we lost in the last couple years. davis,smits,mckey,rose,antonio davis,sam perkins

we didnt just lose jackson.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah self inflicted wounds...


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

i think jackson would be the best move. I think tinsley deserves another year!


----------

